# quando me dizem "Obrigado"



## Javier Moreno

Não tenho muito claro, que hei-de responder quando alguém me diz "Obrigado"


----------



## uchi.m

Possibilidades:

* De nada
* Não há de quê
* Não por isso
* Às ordens


----------



## MOC

"De nada".


----------



## Outsider

Ou também "Não tem de quê".


----------



## Joca

Há várias outras possibilidades. Por exemplo, em algumas regiões do Brasil (São Paulo), muitas vezes a resposta é simplesmente: Imagina. 

O que se quer dizer aqui é algo como: "Imagina se você tem motivo para me agradecer."

Às vezes também ouvimos: Tudo bem. // Não precisa agradecer. // Não foi nada. // Ora... 

Em alguns casos mais raros: Obrigado(a) digo eu. // Eu é que agradeço.

Um leve sorriso também resolve. 

JC


----------



## Macunaíma

Você também pode ouvir um "O que é isso!?", que é uma interjeição de espanto. É como se a pessoa se espantasse do fato de você considerar o que ela fez importante. "Imagina!' também é bastante comum entre brasileiros.


----------



## Alandria

"Por nada" é a forma que eu acho mais linda, principalmente quando falada pelos paulistanos.


----------



## Odinh

'Disponha' é outra. 'Obrigado você' também se ouve bastante, embora só faça sentido para quem ignora a origem do termo 'obrigado'. 'De nada' é a resposta padrão, mas aqui em Minas, onde é costume economizar nas palavras, se diz simplesmente 'Nada'.


----------



## MOC

Odinh said:


> 'Disponha' é outra. 'Obrigado você' também se ouve bastante, embora só faça sentido para quem ignora a origem do termo 'obrigado'. 'De nada' é a resposta padrão, mas aqui em Minas, onde é costume economizar nas palavras, se diz simplesmente 'Nada'.


 

Não sei se dependerá da região ou simplesmente das pessoas. Como economia de palavras também já ouvi várias vezes "nada".


----------



## moura

Além de todas as respostas que os nossos colegas já deram, lembro-me de uma resposta que dava um jornalista português (imensamente culto e politicamente "incorrecto", razão pela qual deixou de aparecer...), quando comentava a política internacional na RTP2, uma das nossas estações de televisão.

O pivot dizia-lhe: "Obrigado/a"
Ele respondia sempre: "Foi um prazer".


----------



## Macunaíma

moura said:


> O pivot dizia-lhe: "Obrigado/a"
> Ele respondia sempre: "Foi um prazer".


 
Bem condescendente, talvez irônico. Dependendo do contexto, e das idéias do tal jornalista,  muito engraçado  .


----------



## moura

Acho que não faz mal dizer o nome do jornalista: Carlos Santos Pereira. Aqui lhe presto uma homenagem, porque foi uma figura que marcou a excelente informação, política e não só, que em tempos idos a RTP2 tinha.
Ele não o dizia ironicamente (pelo menos que eu notasse). Acho que era uma forma muito cortês ou delicada de responder ao obrigado.


----------



## asmborges

Desculpem os de São Paulo, mas não gosto nada do "Não por isso" nem do "Obrigado eu", que os portugueses tb falam.... Já o "Imagina!", ainda mais com a entonação que dão os paulistas, eu acho super simpático! Mas eu prefiro o simples e básico "De nada".


----------



## Outsider

asmborges said:


> Desculpem os de São Paulo, mas não gosto nada do "Não por isso" nem do "Obrigado eu", *que os portugueses tb falam*....


"Obrigado _você_".


----------



## kurumin

_Não tem de quê_.


----------



## asmborges

Bueno, Outsider, a portuguesa do Porto que se senta aqui do meu lado fala assim... bem, talvez seja uma coisa só dela!


----------



## Outsider

Não sei se me entendeu. É que "Obrigado eu" de facto se diz em Portugal, mas o que se diz em São Paulo (segundo o Odinh) é "Obrigado _você_".


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Não sei se me entendeu. É que "Obrigado eu" de facto se diz em Portugal, mas o que se diz em São Paulo (segundo o Odinh) é "Obrigado _você_".


 
No caso do _obrigado você_, como sempre digo _obrigada_, pensei sempre estar falando obrigada _a_ você. 
Então é _obrigado a você_ ou só _obrigado você_.
O


----------



## Alandria

olivinha said:


> No caso do _obrigado você_, como sempre digo _obrigada_, pensei sempre estar falando obrigada _a_ você.
> Então é _obrigado a você_ ou só _obrigado você_.
> O



É comum atendentes de padaria dizerem "obrigado a você" onde eu moro, eu tenho certeza de que não ocultam o "a". A gente costuma fazer um sândi do "o" com o "a" nesse caso, fica algo como: obrigad'a você".


----------



## Javier Moreno

Alandria said:


> "Por nada" é a forma que eu acho mais linda, principalmente quando falada pelos paulistanos.



Quems são os paulistanos?


----------



## Javier Moreno

moura said:


> Além de todas as respostas que os nossos colegas já deram, lembro-me de uma resposta que dava um jornalista português (imensamente culto e politicamente "incorrecto", razão pela qual deixou de aparecer...), quando comentava a política internacional na RTP2, uma das nossas estações de televisão.
> 
> O pivot dizia-lhe: "Obrigado/a"
> Ele respondia sempre: "Foi um prazer".



Goito muito de todas, mas esta: ... foi um prazer... óptimo. Obrigado pelas vossas  respostas


----------



## MOC

Javier Moreno said:


> Quems são os paulistanos?



Habitantes da *cidade *de São Paulo.

Habitantes do *estado* de São Paulo seriam Paulistas.


P.S. Espero não estar a dizer nenhuma barbaridade. Se estiver corrijam-me.


----------



## pigrucci

paulistanos são pessoas nascidas na
cidade de São Paulo.

paulistas nascidos no estado de São Paulo.


----------



## Sonhadora

Joca said:


> Há várias outras possibilidades. Por exemplo, em algumas regiões do Brasil (São Paulo), muitas vezes a resposta é simplesmente: Imagina.
> 
> O que se quer dizer aqui é algo como: "Imagina se você tem motivo para me agradecer."


Só queria esclaracer uma coisa: se no "Imagina!" se subentende "Imagina se você tem motivo para me agradecer", por que, então, não se usa "Imagine!" (forma correta do imperativo). Isto é devido à tendência de substituição na linguagem coloquial de formas do conjuntivo (usadas no imperativo) por as (_pelas??_) do indicativo? (Senta! etc.)
Será que "Imagine!" também existe?


----------



## anaczz

Imagina e imagine existem e são as formas do imperativo afirmativo para a segunda e terceira pessoas respectivamente.
Você tem razão em pensar que "imagine" seria o correto e há até quem fale assim. No entanto, no Brasil, temos uma tendência a substituir as formas do imperativo da terceira pela segunda pessoa, mesmo usando você como tratamento.
Faz um favor, pega isso para mim? 
ao invés de:
Faça um favor, pegue isso para mim?
Vem cá, senta aqui.
ao invés de 
Venha cá, sente aqui.
e assim por diante.


----------

